

Larry Page: smart, highly focused, strong-willed - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17162973

======
necrodome
And here is his profile from the previously linked The New Yorker article:

"He is a very private man, who often in meetings looks down at his hand-held
Android device, who is not a comfortable public speaker, who hates to have a
regimented schedule, who thinks it is an inefficient use of his time to invest
too much of it in meetings with journalists or analysts or governments."

------
cma
Wasn't Page responsible for Google's whole mobile strategy including the
purchase of Android, Inc.?

